# The Wieners



## Rooigevaar (2/11/15)

These are our Wiener pups!

*DOG'S LIFE*
Smooth vanilla custard and other hidden delights. It’s as relaxed as a nap in the sun!



*FETCH*
Papaya with notes of plum and other refreshing fruits, go ahead fetch some more!






*BELLY RUB*
Strawberry deliciousness, belly rubbing delight!





*TAIL CHASE*
Lemon Creams or Fruitloops? Round and around and around you go!





*GOOD BOY*
RY4 is your reward, treat yourself with this great all day vape that never gets old.





*LICK *
Red Liquorice, pomegranate and a little menthol. You gotta Lick it, before you Wick it!





*ROLL OVER*
Banana and Yogurt, a yummy treat for you to savor, Roll Over and enjoy the flavour!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/11/15)

love the labelling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/11/15)

Thank you @gertvanjoe


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/11/15)

Nice pics, nice bottles, nice labels!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/11/15)

Thank you @Cave Johnson :hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/11/15)

Also available from http://dynastyvapor.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co


----------



## MISS"T" (4/11/15)

Rooigevaar said:


> These are our Wiener pups!
> 
> *DOG'S LIFE*
> Smooth vanilla custard and other hidden delights. It’s as relaxed as a nap in the sun!
> View attachment 38309


Absolutely love this flavour!! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MISS"T" (4/11/15)

Rooigevaar said:


> *BELLY RUB*
> Strawberry deliciousness, belly rubbing delight!
> View attachment 38311


Another one of my favorite flavours!! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/11/15)

Have you tried Wiener Vape Co's E-Liquids yet?
www.wienervape.co.za adopt one of our puppies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/11/15)

Looks like a kennel

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/11/15)

You can now adopt our wieners from http://vapexstacy.com/ from the 11th of November!!!
and from http://dynastyvapor.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co already up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Hi @Rooigevaar 

Just to let you know, I think the photos of the individual juices above are excellent!

That papaya one and the strawberry one sound to great to me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

@Rooigevaar , 
Sorry if I missed it, but what is the nic strength and the price?


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/11/15)

Thank you @Silver the papaya is definately something else. Alot more complex than the description and I am getting great feedback from cutomers about it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> @Rooigevaar ,
> Sorry if I missed it, but what is the nic strength and the price?



Vendors are selling at R150 for 30ml. Available in 0,3,6,12mg. Not all vendors have the 12mg and 0mg so you can order it from us directly. www.wienervape.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Rooigevaar said:


> Vendors are selling at R150 for 30ml. Available in 0,3,6,12mg. Not all vendors have the 12mg and 0mg so you can order it from us directly. www.wienervape.co.za



Thanks, good to know 12mg is available. Much appreciated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LeonRSA (11/11/15)

Received my order of Belly Rub, Fetch and Lick yesterday. Amazing flavours!
Fetch is the favourite with my wife and son. I really enjoy Lick
Cannot wait to try the other flavours...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/11/15)

Thank you @LeonRSA So glad you like it!!!


----------



## LeonRSA (11/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rooigevaar
> 
> Just to let you know, I think the photos of the individual juices above are excellent!
> 
> That papaya one and the strawberry one sound to great to me



You can buy those with confidence. The papaya is absolutely amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/11/15)

The RY4 is awesome. Bottle gone already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/11/15)

Wieners are now also available at Sir Vape!!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/11/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/11/15)

Grab your bottle of Wiener at Vape Club!!!
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (20/11/15)

Any place in Cape Town that sells?


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/11/15)

PoloGirl said:


> Any place in Cape Town that sells?



Not yet but we are working on it!


----------



## wiesbang (20/11/15)

Cool. Will then place my order online Monday morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (3/12/15)

I thought i should put this here
Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HoodRich (9/12/15)

Tried the RY4...good stuff. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/12/15)

Proud to announce our two new puppies born into the litter! 
*LICK *
Red Liquorice, pomegranate and a little menthol. You gotta Lick it, before you Wick it!





*ROLL OVER*
Banana and Yogurt, a yummy treat for you to savor, Roll Over and enjoy the flavour!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/1/16)

Decent and entertaining reviews from these guys.

I must admit i don't fully agree with the description of tail chase as being lemon creams, suppose we all have different tastebuds and vaping setups so it will be perceived differently by different people. 

What i do find is fruitloops(sweet and milky) on the inhale, and lemon creams on the exhale. Making it a very interestingly balanced juice for me. I am by all accounts a vaping newbie, but I know a thing or two about flavours  

I will post a full review soon in the review section after finishing a bottle or two. 

Next in my post payday crosshair will be lick simply because i love those flavour elements and fetch which seems to be a hit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> Decent and entertaining reviews from these guys.
> 
> I must admit i don't fully agree with the description of tail chase as being lemon creams, suppose we all have different tastebuds and vaping setups so it will be perceived differently by different people.
> 
> ...


Well, your impression for Tail Chase corresponds to the maker's description. Looking forward to your review. Also looking to try Lick soon. Fetch is one of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (14/1/16)

I have to say for me the tank/dripper I used makes a moerofa difference! 
In all the tanks i tried it didnt work for me but on my drippers its a whole different story!! Its soooooo good! Even my little daxie likes the smell, she normally pulls her mouth funny. With this she tries to lick the clouds hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/4/16)

Wieners visiting the Pyramids in Egypt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/5/16)

Stay tuned to Wiener Vape Co. for some new releases and some exciting competitions on our Facebook Page Coming SOON! https://www.facebook.com/wienervape/

In the meantime here is a pic of me and Soap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/16)

Awesome can't wait! And here is a picture of me and Soap as well!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------

